
Internet and Society - maxerickson
http://harvardpolitics.com/interviews/internet-society-interview-zeynep-tufekci/
======
cpwalker
Tufekci sounds quite pessimistic. This quote stuck out to me as
representative:

"What I see hopeful is recognition that putting all this burden on the
shoulders of every individual sounds great on paper, just have an informed
citizenry who’s just going to spend half their time on Wikipedia and half
their time sort of searching for fact checks, and being replaced by the fact
that no you can’t do it that way because people cannot function that way."

